# Echter Surround Sound auf Konsole oder Digital ausgabe möglich ? Oder neues surround set Kombi



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. April 2012)

*Echter Surround Sound auf Konsole oder Digital ausgabe möglich ? Oder neues surround set Kombi*

basierend auf eigene erfahrung und dieser Erklärung (Digitale Soundausgabe von PC, durchschleifen nur Stereo)
Wundere ich mich wie Ihr die digitale Anschluss eines AVR ein echtes 5,1-7,1  Spiele Erlebnis am PC haben könnt
Filme ja klar, sind ja vorkomprimiert
Musik ist generell Stereo da spielt der upmix nee wichtige rolle.
Spiele per dolby digital live, tja das soll laut dem text des links ja schlechter sein als PCM.
Nun ich suche als Ablösung meines thompson set (Müll ich weiß) im grunde nutze ich nur den sub rest sind alte Lautsprecher.
dazu brauche ich sub aktiv. center 4 Standboxen.Ich bleibe bei 5,1 weil in games kaum bis garnicht auf 7,1 gesetzt wird.
Standboxen werden nächstes Jahr heco boxen sein. center genauso nur der sub steht offen.
Der amp ist das Problem. es wäre mir lieb wenn ich den amp im PC einbauen könnte.ich dachte an auto endstufen.jeweils in stereo 3 mal
leistungs grenze etwa 2x75watt sinus
aber das wird generell ein mod projekt
alternative ein avr mit direct analog 7,1 anschuss oder 5,1
Modelle wie
Onkyo TXR 709
harman cardon avr 660, 460
Alles Auslaufmodelle, die neuen haben keine analog Anschlüsse mehr. alles nur noch HDMI und coaxial optisch
Da kommt die frage nach gebraucht AVR schnell.
Nun stellt sich auch die frage ob den die auto Endstufen nen besseren stereo trennung haben als die AVR ?

Drei fragen Aufeinmal
Dies ist eine Lange Voraus Planung und ich habe vor dies per Ratenzahlung abzuwickeln. Gesamtpreis maximal 1000€
Ich weiss das ist extrem schwer, weil allein die boxen min 600€ ausmachen. wenn nicht mehr, gute wären da bei etwa 900€
Standboxen müssen gut sein center und sub sollten leicht betonen. Grund der sub diehnt als leichte Untermauerung der unter 80HZ Bässe
der center nur für Stimmen (keine aufdringliche Bässe)
die Standboxen sollten ein klares Klangbild möglichst Live feeling Hervorrufen sowie auch direkt in die fresse Sound haben. Mucke Death metal black metal alternative rock in allen Versionen manch pop Stücke.
Games sollten ein räumliches sowie Gelände Sound Echt wirken lassen, aber das hängt Stark davon ab wie das Spiel abgemischt wurde.

Seht ihr oder könnt ihr bestätigen das DDL Soundausgabe funktioniert und die qualität noch akzeptable ist. Sofern die Soundkarte dies unterstützt?
Und könnt ihr bestätgen ob Konoslen überhaubt realen surround haben ?
Der grund wieso Konsole, wenn es geht würde ich dann auch meine xbox360 und Ps2 an Monitor und Verstärker anschließen . Das wäre das pro Argument für AVR
Wenn nicht bleibt es beim Röhrenmonitor dran.Im übrigen meine Konsolen stauben vor sich hin. Liegt an der Räumliche Trennung PC und Monitor scharfes Bild und röhre Matchiges Bild, 
neben der schlechten Auflösung. Konsolenspiele wie brütal legend sind echt mies in der textur qualität.
The darkness ist z.B. kaum spielbar an der röhre. ps2 Spiele sehen teils sogar besser aus als xbox360 Spiele.
Es wird definitiv zeit für neue Konsolen. wieso gibbet ratched and clank nicht fürn PC.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen nur den sub, center und avr oder auto endstufen vorerst zu holen. Und später die Standboxen.Gut wären auch Regal boxen die Gleichlaut und Klang gleich sind zu nehmen. 
Die Standboxen müssen sein kein regal im raum möglich ständer wären auch nee möglichkeit sofern diese nicht Zuteuer werden und stabil stehen 
Raum größe etwa 16m² boxen abstand etwa 1,5 meter vom ohr und vorne 1 meter übern Kopf.
Boxen stehen aufn Schreibtisch Aufbau.
Platzt zum Ständer oder Standbox vorhanden, ja. eng aber es geht.
Wenn die Regalboxen mit ständer billiger oder sogar besser wären als die Standboxen. Dann nehm ich diese auch. achja 3 Wege ist Pflicht.
Und wo bekomme ich auto endstufen 14,4V Ersatznetzteil für normalen Haushalt Steckdose her?


----------

